# Budgie Wing Vibrating



## Komey (Dec 17, 2015)

My budgies recently got their wings clipped. They all seemed fine right after. However, a few days later, one of them keeps stretching her wings, especially the right one. And whenever she stretches it, it vibrates. She tends to keep it stretched and therefore, it continuously vibrates. The wing area that I would equate to the human shoulder also seems a little higher on that side than the other. Is this just a stress response because she is the one that is least comfortable with touching and loves to fly away from us (and now she can't) or do you think there's a problem and she hurt herself trying to fly after getting her wings clipped? Her behavior seems fine and she seems to fly and jump around like normal.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, you said she is the least comfortable with touching. 
How are you touching her? Are you trying to get her to step up, stroking her belly or her back? I'm only curious as most budgies don't enjoy being touched that much and you should never stroke them on the back (I'm not assuming that you don't know this already, but it's worth mentioning in case you don't). 
I also wonder why you clipped the wings of a budgie that wants to fly away from you and now can't. I'm not sure it's the right way to gain her trust. 

I can't advise on the wing clipping and if there's an injury, so can be of no help there.


----------



## Komey (Dec 17, 2015)

Good question! With my other budgies, they will usually let me touch their stomachs or their beaks. She, however, tends to run away unless she's jumping onto me. She has become more comfortable with me over time, but she's still a bit more flighty compared to the others, which I'm guessing is just her personality.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It is possible that your budgie's wing was strained or sprained during the wing-clipping. Hopefully her wing will return to normal soon.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As in all situations if you are unsure I would recommend an avian vet visit. She could be stressed from the situation or there could be some damage, a vet is the best option. I hope she is simply not used to the situation and is adjusting . ope she settles soon.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree completely with all advice offered and I hope she is doing fine  

We'd love to see pictures of her when you get a chance, and it's good you've decided to join us here on the forums!

If you have any questions after reading through all of the links, please ask :thumbsup:

I'm sending healing thoughts to your little one--hope she is better soon! 

:wave:


----------

